# windows 10 sur macbook 13p aluminium fin 2008



## Zorg33 (10 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Après avoir beaucoup écumé le net sur le sujet et effectué plusieurs tentatives, je n'arrive pas à installer windows 10 sur mon mac (OSX El Capitan).
Ma  première question est donc : est-ce possible ?
Si oui voici mon pb actuel. J'ai utilisé Gdisk pour basculer en PMBR. Malheureusement j'ai bloqué lors de l'installation win 10 sur un message "windows ne peut être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné est du type style de partition GPT". 
J'ai voulu donc tout reprendre à zéro, ai effacé ma partition windows à l'aide de bootcamp et voulu recréer une clé de démarrage. Pb : la clé commence à être formatée (32Go) puis les fichiers windows sont copiés mais au bout de plusieurs minutes, je recois un message indiquant que je n'ai pas assez d'espace disque. Si je regarde sur la clé WININSTALL, plusieurs répertoires ont été créés pour 618Mo ??? Sur mon disque interne (512Go SSD) je dispose de 173 Go de disponible ??

help !


----------



## salemmars (24 Novembre 2020)

meme probleme


----------



## Invité (25 Novembre 2020)

Peut être voir ce message épinglé : https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2020)

Zorg33 a dit:


> Après avoir beaucoup écumé le net sur le sujet et effectué plusieurs tentatives, je n'arrive pas à installer windows 10 sur mon mac (OSX El Capitan).
> Ma première question est donc : est-ce possible ?





salemmars a dit:


> meme probleme


Par défaut non, car ton Mac possédant encore un SuperDrive devra obligatoirement par le DVD d'installation ou d'une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Vu l'âge canonique de 2008 de ce Mac, il ne sera pas possible d'installer une version de Windows 10 et c'est principalement aux composants très anciens de la carte mère.

Ne pas oublier que c'est Assistant Boot Camp qui fait télécharger les pilotes/drivers qui seront utilisés par la suite et ce n'est donc pas Microsoft qui les fournit. Le juge de paix est la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp qui indiquera quelle est la version possible de Windows à installer. Si Windows 10 n'est pas mentionné, si l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso n'est pas mentionné, ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer, ni même de bidouiller quoi que ce soit en changeant l'intitulé des tables de partition. Et pour finir, ce n'est qu'à partir de 2012 qu'il est possible d'utiliser un fichier .iso.


----------



## salemmars (28 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut non, car ton Mac possédant encore un SuperDrive devra obligatoirement par le DVD d'installation ou d'une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Vu l'âge canonique de 2008 de ce Mac, il ne sera pas possible d'installer une version de Windows 10 et c'est principalement aux composants très anciens de la carte mère.
> 
> Ne pas oublier que c'est Assistant Boot Camp qui fait télécharger les pilotes/drivers qui seront utilisés par la suite et ce n'est donc pas Microsoft qui les fournit. Le juge de paix est la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp qui indiquera quelle est la version possible de Windows à installer. Si Windows 10 n'est pas mentionné, si l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso n'est pas mentionné, ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer, ni même de bidouiller quoi que ce soit en changeant l'intitulé des tables de partition. Et pour finir, ce n'est qu'à partir de 2012 qu'il est possible d'utiliser un fichier .iso.


meme pour les macbook pro early 2011???


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2020)

salemmars a dit:


> meme pour les macbook pro early 2011???


Dés l'instant où un Mac possède un SuperDrive, oui, une installation passera obligatoirement par un DVD. Dans l'écran d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, est-ce qu'il y a la proposition explicite de l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ?

Et attention, il y a un cas particulier ou si un fichier .iso est proposé, que ledit fichier .iso ne servira jamais à faire une installation directe, mais servira à créer une clé USB d'installation, ce qui n'est pas du tout la même chose.


----------

